# [Lesertest] Gigabyte G34WQC [Update]



## Shinchyko (16. Oktober 2020)

Mahlzeit alle miteinander,

nach über 6 Jahren wollte ich nun meinen alten Asus PB298Q ersetzen. Ob der 430€ teure/günstige? UWQHD Monitor das schafft?

*Anmerkung: Ich habe eine leichte Rot/Grünschwäche, daher sind Farbeindrücke nur in meinem Spektrum möglich
Update: Januar 2021: Neue Erkenntnisse, Empfehlungen usw. *

Gigabyte G34WQC, 34 Zoll, 21:9, 144Hz, VA- Edge LED, Curved 1500R, HDR400, Freesync2Pro, Gsync (nicht offiziell)
DP 1.4 und 2xHDMI 2.0B

*Lieferumfang:*
Monitor, HDMI Kabel, DP Kabel, Stromkabel für DE/Ausland

*Das Auspacken und der erste Eindruck:*
Gut verpackt und sehr stabil gelagert. Der Zusammenbau ist Kinderleicht und weil man den unteren Teil vom Monitor ja auch so weit nach vorne beugen kann, kommt man auch etwas besser an die Anschlüsse.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Allgemein:*
Verarbeitung ist grundsätzlich gut, der Fuß ist allerdings nicht so massiv (wirkt etwas billiger). Die  Höhenverstellung ist etwas schwergängiger. Die Neigung kann gut eingestellt werden. Nicht Schwenkbar, wäre aber aufgrund des geringen Fußgewichtes eh nicht drin.
Das Display selbst wabbelt recht stark und das Display könnte ruhig etwas höher einstellbar sein als nur die 100mm. Mir fehlen da so 2-3 Zentimeter mehr
Das Curved kommt sehr gut rüber und ist sehr "smooth". (Man erinnere sich an die ersten Monitore die eher "Kacheln" anstelle der richtigen Biegung hatten. Der Sound von den integrierten Lautsprechern ist abgrundtief miserabel. Hätte man sich auch gleich sparen können.

*Bedienung[Update]:*
Der *laute!* Bedienknopf befindet sich auf der Rückseite...Args meine Arme
Bedienung geht aber recht Flott von der Hand und benötigt nur kurze Eingewöhnung.
Leider Speichert sich der Monitor bei dem Wechsel von HDR in SDR das in SDR ausgewählte Profil nicht! Wäre ja kein Thema eigentlich, weil in allen Profilen von Standard bis Benutzer 3 die gleichen Einstellungen getätigt werden können. Aber ausgerechnet das Standardprofil speichert die Einstellungen nicht bei dem HDR/SDR Wechsel!
Das "FPS Profil" zB. speichert es sich aber witzigerweise....
Zumindest beim normalen Abschalten in SDR werden die getätigten Einstellungen im Standardmodus gespeichert.
Am besten alle Profile mal so einstellen wie man das möchte, insbesondere die Benutzerprofile und diese kann man auch richtig abspeichern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bildqualität[Update]:*
Die Bildqualität ist als durchaus gut zu bezeichnen. Gute Farbdarstellung (besser als der alte, kann  aber glaube an der Helligkeit liegen). Leichter Dirty Screen Effekt an den Rändern bei Weiß sichtbar, bei Grau etwas weniger. Backlight Bleeding ist sichtbar. Mich stört es nicht und ist schwächer als bei meinem alten IPS für meinen Geschmack. *(Abfotografiert deutlicher sichtbar als real)*
Die Verteilung der Helligkeit ist gut. Kontrast ist ganz ok für VA (schätze 2500:1) und in jedem Fall besser als IPS (ca.1000:1). Kann aber jedenfalls nicht mit meinem Samsung Q-LED Q70R mithalten. (7500:1)
Ein paar Testseiten haben sich dem Kontrast angenommen und haben recht gute *3100:1 in SDR und bis zu 3500:1 in HDR gemessen. Gemessene Helligkeit unter SDR sollen ca. 380Nits sein. Unter HDR sogar bis zu 500Nits!! *(Quelle:Rtings.com)
Leider kann man den HDR Modus nicht auf seine Wünsche Kalibrieren, der Monitor hat einen leichten Grünstich den man ganz gut in der Farbtemperatur-Einstellung bekämpfen kann: RGB: 48-46-49 habe ich. Andere Seiten ermittelten Ideale Werte 1-2 Punkte darunter, aber das schwangt ja eh von Panel zu Panel.

*Nachtrag 04.04.2021:*  Über die Windows Farbkalibrierung kann man , wenn man im HDR Modus ist, die Farbe grob kalibrieren. Es wird angemerkt von Windows, das diese Kalibrierung eigentlich nur für SDR wäre, ignorieren. Die Kalibrierung wird nur im HDR Modus aktiv.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Betrachtungswinkel sind VA Typisch. Direkt vor dem Monitor keinerlei Probleme. Erst bei größeren Winkeln ist es problematisch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Nachtrag:* Das Panel ist Matt non Glare und spiegelt die Umgebung kaum. Sollte also selbst bei Sonnenschein funktionieren. (Besser als bei meinem alten Asus)

*Spiele[Update]:*
Reaktionszeit ist zwar schlechter als IPS aber ich finde es ok. 144Hz klappen ganz gut.
Alles über 40-144Hz läuft viel runder ob mit  mit *GSync* Kompatibilität eingeschaltet oder nicht, *Flackert leider ab so <-40FPS*. GSync ausschalten eliminiert das Problem aber.
Der G34WQC leidet leider etwas unter dem "BlackSmearing". Beim Scrollen von weißer Schrift auf schwarzem Hintergrund wird die Schrift etwas dunkler. Der Effekt betrifft auch gerne Spiele die Extrem dunkel sind mal mehr, mal weniger. Ist aber für mich erträglich. Overdrive habe ich auf Balanced gestellt.
*Anmerkung:* Mit Gsync aktiv kann es auch mal bei Ladescreens zum Flackern kommen.
*Nachtrag 04.04.2021: *Mit neueren Treibern von Nvidia sind Probleme mit dem Flackern in manchen Spielen verringert oder gar eliminiert worden. Cyberpunk 2077 zB. oder World of Warships.

*HDR[Update]:*
Neuere Tests von Webseiten mit professionellen Equipment haben eine Maximale Helligkeit unter HDR von fast 500Nits festgestellt. Das ist zwar immer noch nur HDR 400 Spezifikation, aber die 100Nits mehr als angegeben sind jedenfalls merklich. Ganz klar nicht so gut wie mein Samsung Qled mit 750Nits (Nochmal gegengetestet) und HDR600 aber es klappt tatsächlich gar nicht mal so schlecht. Helligkeit und Gamma sollte im Spiel nochmal angeschaut und eingestellt werden. Ich habe das Gamma unter HDR geringer als bei SDR Wiedergabe. Trotz fehlendem Local Dimming oder Direct Led wird der Kontrast im Vergleich zu SDR besser.
Das HDR am besten vorher in Windows bereits einschalten.
Anmerkung: Es kann zu Darstellungsfehlern kommen wenn man HDR spielt und dann in Windows tappt ohne das dort HDR aktiv ist. Nicht erschrecken, geht nix kaputt  10Bit ist einstellbar im NvidiaPanel, aber macht keinen Unterschied. Der Monitor akzeptiert es aber.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Getestete Spiele/Filme[Update 04.04.2021]:*
_*Shadow of the Tomb Raider:*_ HDR besser als SDR
*Shadow Warrior 2:* HDR besser als SDR
*Metro Exodus:* HDR  klappte mit neusten Treibern und nochmal neu starten dann doch. HDR ist besser als SDR
*Mass Effect Andromeda:* HDR besser als SDR (Minimal)
*Star Wars Battlefront 2:* HDR sieht etwas besser aus
*The Division 2:* HDR besser als SDR
*Cyberpunk 2077:* HDR ist besser als SDR (HDR=Broken, Gamma muss auf 1 (Auch bei Patch 1.2)
*Jedi-Fallen Order*_:_ SDR ist besser als HDR (HDR=Broken, überstrahlt zu viel und ist ohne "Workaround" Grau verwaschen)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe noch weiteres HDR Material gesichtet. Filme/Serien sind in HDR definitiv zu vermeiden! Das 8Bit Panel verursacht derbe Farbübergänge. Das mag bei Spielen noch klappen da auf den kleinsten Nenner geschustert wird,
aber bei Filmmaterial bedeutet das Grütze. Ansonsten kann der Monitor wegen dem Edge-LED kaum dunkel dimmen, und das Backlight Bleeding kommt unangenehm zum tragen. Auch wenn selbst die 500Nits Helligkeit dabei eigentlich kaum das Problem wären. Gruselig 
*Nachtrag 04.04.2021:*_ Ich habe auch mal testweise meinen UHD Player angeschlossen. Ergebnis: NOPE, bloß nicht machen. Der Monitor bekommt es trotz Overscan und allen Einstellungen die der Monitor und der Player hergeben nicht hin, selbst 21:9 Material in voller Größe darzustellen._



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Das Feeling/Fazit[Update]:*
Von 29" 21:9 2560*1080@60Hz auf nun diesen Monitor ist ein Riesenschritt! Ich hatte lange Zeit überlegt, ob ich nicht eher die geringere Auflösung nehme wegen meiner eher betagten GTX1070. Gut das ich diesen Plan verworfen habe.
Die Schärfe in Spielen ist so viel besser, dazu die leicht besser rüber kommenden Farben. Curved saugt einen bei der Größe in das Spiel ein und die 144Hz sind das Sahnehäubchen.
Ich habe inzwischen aufgrund der geringen Höhe einen TFT Halter besorgt, der klar deutlich höher geht und ich kann den Monitor nun sogar bis zum Bett schwenken oder einfach zu mir hin ziehen, da er nun an 2 Armen hängt, Neigen und Drehen geht auch. PS: Beigelegtes DisplayPortKabel zu kurz für ausladende Schwenks.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaube ich werde viele Jahre mit dem Monitor zufrieden sein und hoffe, das dieser auch mindestens so lange laufen wird wie mein alter Asus.
Für den günstigen Preis kann man den Monitor durchaus empfehlen.
An dieser Stelle ein dickes Danke fürs Lesen. Für Anregungen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung. Mein erster Monitortest und so...


----------



## Shinchyko (6. Januar 2021)

Testupdate: Bildqualität, HDR, Bedienung. Jetzt habe fertig


----------



## chrisstgt (31. März 2021)

Super Beitrag ! 
Könntest du mir bitte Verraten welche Tischhalterung das genau ist?


----------



## Shinchyko (1. April 2021)

Danke, und entschuldige, hab erst gar nicht mitbekommen, das du geschrieben hattest. Das ist die 
Duronic DM351X3​Nicht wundern, da steht in der Beschreibung nur 27" blabla. Gewicht passt aber und Vesa Stimmt ja auch überein. Der Monitor sitzt Bombenfest.


----------



## Shinchyko (4. April 2021)

Kleiner Nachtrag zur Bildkalibrierung und Kleinkram.


----------



## chrisstgt (4. April 2021)

ich würde mich gerne privat mit dir in kontakt setzen hab den selben monitor ja gekauft eigentlich auch wegen deiner bewertung aber ich bin etwas überfordert mit den einstellungen was Bild und sättigung angeht und co. kannst du mich bitte anschreiben ?`:


----------



## chrisstgt (15. April 2021)

Entschuldigt bitte dass ich diesen weg genutzt habe um mit dem Beitragsersteller in kontakt treten zu können, aber ich möchte nicht als Neuling alles vollspammen um jemanden kontaktieren zu können das wäre echt mies .


----------

